# What was your first post?



## RCTACameron (Jul 27, 2010)

Although most people have only done a few, there are quite a few people who have done thousands of posts (or 2,147,483,695 ). So, what was your first post?
(Guess what mine is...)


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 27, 2010)

Introduction.


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2010)

Interesting Idea...

First post = February 03, 2008


Carson said:


> Can anyone explain the differences between the type A, B, and C DIY cubes?


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Introduction.



Just noticed your signature... I think you forgot about the magics?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 27, 2010)

a review


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 27, 2010)

Carson said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > Introduction.
> ...



Oh, thank you.  I had been messing around with Square-1 recently, and then it dawned on me. Gotta change my sig again.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't quote my first post because the thread that it was in is closed. 
It was in the "Let's Play" thread from 2 years ago.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=80034&postcount=3758


----------



## teller (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7896

Sheesh...I've come a long way since then.


----------



## Enter (Jul 27, 2010)

"it is not hard to solve the big cubes first you make the centers then the edges and to learn the parity alg. then you can solve every cube 100x100x100 "
lol


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2010)

Ohh Elcarc :3




elcarc said:


> is your number and expiration date in right? that's all i can think of. i dont order from rubiks


----------



## Owen (Jul 27, 2010)

teh oat said:


> I tried solving by brother's Rubik's 360, he got all the balls in but two, I got one more, and he freaked out. I tried getting it out for him, but I accidentally got two out, and he REALLY freaked out. I'm not touching that thing again!


muy


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder if it's possible to track back my first post since I kinda was already on this forum before the forum was here.


Spoiler



because it used to be at a different location where a few of the members nowadays already were member like: PJK (duh), Joël, Chris and some others among myself. The goodoldays where everything sub-20 was still fast... *dream dream*.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Hey,
> I just found this website, and will most likely be posting ALOT here...
> If you have any questions, either e-mail, pm me, or comment on this thread.
> 
> ...



In my intro thread entitled "Howdy Ho, Neighbor"
I find it sad how little my times have changed.
2 years later:

2x2-6s
3x3-19s
4x4-1:40
5x5-idfk anymore
Megaminx-5 minutes?
Pyraminx-15s?
BLD-~3min?
Nonetheless, at least I have improved a tiny bit 

And my original assumption that "I . . . will most likely be posting ALOT here..." is correct, apart from the using "ALOT" as a word.


----------



## MiloD (Jul 27, 2010)

MiloD said:


> Hey guys, whats up?
> 
> This is my first post in the cubing community...I have been reading threads here for a while and finally decided register. I met a few people at the Pleaseantville competition too...
> 
> ...



im probably only 10 seconds faster than when i posted this...ack...


----------



## Zubon (Jul 27, 2010)

My first post was about getting the Type-A V on pop buying. 

Actually, I think I was the first person to mention popbuying on speedsolving.com???

They sent my two different "frames" (core, springs, centers) with it and I wanted to know which one was the standard one that came with the cube.

Here is my first post for the people who are interested. Nobody...

****************************************************

I got the type A V from popbuying.com

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261

When I got it, there was a regular looking core and also a separate bag that contained a rounded core and more six center pieces.

If you look at the type A V section on this thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=12659

The core and centers that came with the cube are the ones on the bottom. The rounded core and centers with a U shaped pattern that came in the bag are the ones on the top.

Anyone know why this is so?


----------



## shelley (Jul 27, 2010)

I joined in April 2006 but I guess I spent a lot of time not posting. The earliest post I can find is from December 2007:



shelley said:


> I use purely visual memo, with Macky's 3-cycle method. But that's mostly because I was too lazy to familiarize myself with a numbering scheme. Right now I'm probably averaging around 40 seconds for memorization. However, with visual memo certain sequences are easier or harder to memorize than others, a drawback that I think people who use numbers or other memory techniques are less likely to encounter.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 27, 2010)

An introduction topic that got deleted and got me perm banned until I appealed.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 27, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> An introduction topic that got deleted and got me perm banned until I appealed.



What did you say that was so bad?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2010)

Can't find my earliest post here, but here's my earliest post from speedsolvingrubikscube: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/25254 (posted in January 2006, five months before I joined rubiks.has.it)



me said:


> jeff soesbe said:
> 
> 
> > - 4x4x4 and 3x-onehanded were run with elimination times. If you
> ...



This was back in the day when half the posts were by Craig, and the other half were by people like Bob, Gilles vdp, Per, Sven, Peter Greenwood, Dan Harris, Dan Hayes, Clancy...good times.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=64714&postcount=1

LOL DATE
7-08


----------



## number1failure (Jul 27, 2010)

> I got bored, and started cutting some pieces from a regular Rubik's 3x3. The result was the item of which I will post a picture of. The individual "Cubies" WILL be filled in with epoxy paste or mighty putty or something, sanded smooth, and tiled/stickered (in a pattern which I have not yet decided). The closest shape I have found online for 3D shapes and puzzles is the Truncated Octahedron. Have a look at this photo, and decide what shape it is. Also, sorry that there is only 1 picture. I had several but they exceeded the limits for this site.


I made a diamond cube from a 3x3, and this was after I cut the pieces, yet still had no clue what the shape was. I took the pic off after a while.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 27, 2010)

So I was first introduced to this forum when I was being a stupid YouTube whore and everyone pointed it out. I can't find my first post ("find posts by this user" only go back 300) but I know for sure I was prompted to join by the thread which I shall not name for fear of digging up past ****.

I think I've at least progressed since then and have earned maybe a tiny bit of the respect and dignity back that I lost back in in May 2009. 

~Chris


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2010)

02-08-2010 12:22 AM #1 Cubenovice 

*Cubenovice introduces himself *
Hi there,

my name is Ralph, a Dutch guy living in Belgium, and I have just started cubing.
Note the lack of "speed" in the above sentence 

Last month when shopping for toys for the kids I came across a 3x3x3 and just had to buy it.

Browsed a bit for tutorials on how to solve the thing and found the one by Jasmine Lee very well written and easy to understand.
Took me a few days to solve without peeking but I must admit that I do not have too much time to practice.

This layer by layer got me to a 10 of 12 average of 3:42
I know, I have a serious problem with turning speed… As I’ve read people can get sub 60 this way.

Keyhole for ML edges got me up to a 10 of 12 average of 3:07

Then I found Badmephisto’s video tutorials, what a GREAT resource!!!
Now doing F2L but must admit that I sometimes do the last pair the beginners way when I don’t spot it fast enough.

Now studying the 2 look PLL as explained by mr. BadM.
But when I am recording my solving times I do OLL still in beginners mode so I get a PLL where I only have to move edges.
But I already integrated an E permutation when I find I have two opposite corners after fixing my last layer cross.
Saves me the repeat of the beginners algo and sets me up for an edges only PLL.

This Friday’s time: 02:28.17 as 10 of 12 average with two bests of 2:00.

So this is where I am at after four weeks of cubing…
Still a long way to go to become sub 60 but my turning speed and cube understanding are getting better.

I am not going to bother you (at least for the time being) on how to become faster, there is still so much stuff to read and look at about this subject.

Other things that keep me busy;
- Wife, two daughters and one gold fish.
- A house that still needs finishing
- Kayaking, preferably on whitewater or in the surf. Using three boats: river runner, freestyle boat and surf-kayak.
- Kanoforum.nl
- Boatertalk.com
- K1-fans.com

Most likely my initial activity on this forum will be limited to just browsing for info.
But who knows, maybe one day I will be a speed cuber that can help other people out.

Cheers!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

This is my first post on the yahoo group.

Made me laugh.


----------



## shelley (Jul 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is my first post on the yahoo group.
> 
> Made me laugh.



Made me laugh too.

I'm not sure, but my first post in the yahoo group might have been a noob question asking what ZB was.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=110065&postcount=8

Looking bask at my older posts, i could actually notice improvments in my English 





ChrisBird said:


> So I was first introduced to this forum when I was being a stupid YouTube whore and everyone pointed it out. I can't find my first post ("find posts by this user" only go back 300) but I know for sure I was prompted to join by the thread which I shall not name for fear of digging up past ****.
> 
> I think I've at least progressed since then and have earned maybe a tiny bit of the respect and dignity back that I lost back in in May 2009.
> 
> ~Chris



what you could do is set the "find posts from" setting to "a year ago and older", and sort results by ascending order. you will find the oldest posts that you ever made.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have a white haiyan memory also


----------



## janelle (Jul 27, 2010)

janelle said:


> Wow I've been too busy researching that I totally forgot to introduce myself xD Oh well. Hi. My names Janelle. I'm 15 years old. I don't really know what to say about myself. Well I can only solve a 3x3 4x4 and I use my 4x4 as a 2x2. My best time for the 3x3 is about 37 seconds. (Yes I know thats not very good, but I'm proud of it) My best time for the 4x4 is about 5-6 minutes. I can't remember the parity of that. My best time for the 2x2 is like 20 seconds (My 4x4 sucks really bad so it's hard to solve it and as 2x2) Well I'm currently learning the Fridrich method, but I'm having a hard time memorizing but I'm working on it. I've been currently researching DIY cubes (since I can't read the reviews on cube4you for some odd reason. Does anyone else have this problem?) and I think I almost know which one to get.  Well thats pretty much it. Hello everyone



Wow. It's been a little more than a year and I more than half my pbs  Now my pb is 3x3-13.xy avg 22-24, 4x4- avg 2-2:30, 2x2- avg 6-9 haha  Now I got a lot of cubes too.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, thanks Daniel. That means my first post was:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2259#post2259

lol...my first post basically ended the thread it was in for 2.5 years, then Rahulkadukar bumped it, then shelley yelled at him.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Hey Craig, if you'll start adding in 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 scrambles for BLD I'll join in on this :-D
> 
> Chris



I suppose it's fitting that my first post is something related to big cube BLD


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 28, 2010)

I found my first post.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12744

About 2-Look OLL vs 1-Look OLL.

I managed to take all that advice from that thread, throw it away, and forget almost all of the OLLs after that.

I'M COOL. /sarcasam.

~Chris


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 28, 2010)

> Solving a regular 3x3 amazes a lot of non-cubers, but when I solve a 5x5 they go nuts!
> But I think any puzzle solved BLD will drop jaws.



Posted on July 11, 2008...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 28, 2010)

When you do your search, sort by last posting date in ascending order.


> The Rubik's Icecube is pretty straightforward too, all the pieces slide in except for the last one... hold the spot where the last cubie goes in the FRU position and slide it over the D and R slots, lift UP on the other side of the cubie and it should pop over the F slot.


From 05-17-2008.


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

Asking if I could interchange hands between solves in comp when solving OH.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

> finally, my first sub 30 solve, im not sure of the .xx, so id just make it 29.99



Possibly my first post.


----------



## Forte (Jul 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the OLL algs annoy me so bad



SO BAD


----------



## keemy (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26309#post26309

note that the post proceeding me is stefan being owned.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 28, 2010)

post a thread about a Hong Kong guy broke Magic WR


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

my first post was making fun of someone charging $100 for a one-hour rubik's cube tutoring session.. ^_^


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 28, 2010)

It was like July 09 and I was complaining about how I didn't like Scott's 6x6 mod .

I made my first account (rubixcuber) December 2007 but I never made a post until that one.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jul 28, 2010)

It was an upload of a last layer guide i was working on. Still up check it out


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL Cam,
sucessful>??
duh


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 28, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> LOL Cam,
> sucessful>??
> duh



Wow, I'm surprised that so many people replied.


----------

